# Bad Sunday and Back to Square One



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

Things were actually going o.k between my seperated H and myself. We had lunch one day last week and it was nice, he asked for a hug after we were through.

We have been corresponding thru email mostly, he has been opening up to me about things about me he didn't like and things he was learning in counselling and we were making an effort to see if anything was left to salvage. 33 years is long time to throw away without one last kick in the can.

Well today we had an family emergency and no one could get a hold of him, he wasn't answering his cell or text and no one knows where he stays or is. By the time he contacted us, it was hours after the event and my nerves were frayed. I asked him to come and console me and he said no. I can't figure out if NO meant he physically couldn't as he was with OW and out of town or that he mentally couldn't. He did text and call on the phone but he couldn't be here in person. I know he was away or she was in town and he couldn't leave her. He did tell me they were done so that is another lie. I never did beleive him.
She lives in another town 10 hrs away so I knew he has been in my town for the past couple of weeks.

I never did the 180, it was too hard and we were communicating and he always answered my texts. I never actually call his cell, always thru email or texts. I sent 3 books for him to read with my son when they met for Fathers Day, he said he was reading one of them and learning.

so what happened today? He is still with OW and that is why he couldn't be with us during our emergency, which still leaves an aftermath to clean up - automobile accident - no one was hurt but vehicle is beyond repair.

I just needed to get this off my chest. I still do love my H despite everything but I am seeing more and more what kind of man he really is. Time I will eventually get to the place I need to be.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Over the course of several years, I had several scenarios like the one you described play out. My estranged husband had a girlfriend 8 hours away at one time. When they are involved in long distance relationships, logistics can be a huge obstacle for keeping "the story straight". The cake eating continues.......No amount of counseling will save your marriage until your husband commits to it and stops seeing the OW.

Glad no one was hurt in the accident.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He wasn't with you at the time of the emergency because he didn't care enough to be.

I know that sounds harsh but it is true. I am glad you are starting to see him for who he truly is. You are nto a priority to him anymore. Once again, it's all about him.

He will keep stringing you along until you put an end to it. Promise.


----------

